
Defining Public and Private clouds - jnoller
http://www.nasuni.com/news/nasuni-blog/private-versus-public-clouds-part-ii-defining-public-and-private-clouds/
======
jnoller
Part one (defining the cloud): [http://www.nasuni.com/news/nasuni-
blog/private-versus-public...](http://www.nasuni.com/news/nasuni-blog/private-
versus-public-clouds-part-i-the-five-key-attributes-of-the-cloud/)

